# Some of the best aquarium photos ever



## schlekw (Oct 25, 2007)

I just wanted to share with everyone a website that I found that I think has some of the best designed and most attractive looking aquariums.
If nothing else, it can at least give you some ideas on how to aquascape a tank 

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/

enjoy


----------



## likebutta (Dec 2, 2003)

Agreed... Fantastic pictures... This is by far some of the best pics I've ever seen..

Thank You for sharing this great website..... :thumb:


----------



## likebutta (Dec 2, 2003)

Agreed... Fantastic pictures... This is by far some of the best pics I've ever seen..

Thank You for sharing this great website..... :thumb:


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

I've seen them before, and I just get stunned every time I look at them. So, I don't look anymore, because it makes my blood boil with envy. :lol:


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

:drooling: is all I have to say!

These are the best pictures iv ever seen!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

yeah those planted tanks are awesome. I wonder if they took the heaters and filter intakes and stuff out for the pics.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

WOW! Now that's talent. The Frontosa lace rock tank is my favorite, #4, 20, 28 in the freshwater.
Can you imagine designing tank set-ups like that for people who have the money to do it!


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

No, not the best photos. Too much photoshopping and way too saturated. Those plasticplants and corals looks ridiculous. Also, most tanks have too much fish in it.


----------



## likebutta (Dec 2, 2003)

I disagree... I think all of the tanks look great... Hoosier I agree 100% that would be a dream come true... :thumb:


----------



## liquidkiwi (Apr 26, 2008)

Can't comment on the fish because I know nothing about them. However as a hobby photographer I'm amazed at the lighting they managed to achieve.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

liquidkiwi said:


> Can't comment on the fish because I know nothing about them. However as a hobby photographer I'm amazed at the lighting they managed to achieve.


Those photos are actually made up of 2 or more differently-exposed images. One is exposed for the background/rockwork and the other is exposed for the fish.

The Senske brothers do a booming business setting up tanks for discerning clients with lots of moolah.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

They did a good job with the planted tanks, but they look like Takesh Amano tanks. I do not like their salt water set ups at all. Not a big fan of huge fake coral pieces. Their reef tanks do look nice, but something about them I don't like. May be too busy and some corals just don't go well together. Their freshwater tanks look pretty decent, but the fake plants need to go. Plus some of the fish mix are very questionable. However, their planted tanks do look very nice.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

The angel tanks are very dramatic, but I'd never stock that many angels in one tank . . . How do they make it work? I do like the dramatic driftwood in some of the tanks.


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

Clearly a lot of those pictures are PSed and it makes me sick when I see some of the homes people live in  And I live in a pretty expensive home


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I wonder how much it costs for those guys to set up a tank. Must be pricey!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

While I agree that most of the tanks look very pretty, (especially the tanks themselves and the houses they are in!!) their choice of stocking is questionable. Too many fish in the majority of the tanks, and in one of the saltwater tanks, they have a lot of yellow tangs which do not get along with each other. Also I noticed in another saltwater tank they have a queen trigger in there. My god, the most aggressive fish in the sea and they show it being kept with other fish. I can only hope they took it out shortly after the photo was taken. Also noticed a very large elephant ear mushroom coral in one tank. KNOWN FISH EATER!! Hellllloooooo......
Don't like the overstocking, the fake corals, or the "wall of rock" in the reef tanks.

But if anybody wanted to give me one of their tanks or one of those houses I wouldn't turn them down!! :wink:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

You can keep large shoals of yellow tangs together. As to the queen trigger, it probably was never really in the tank. 

Keep in mind these are photos that are intended to promote business. :dancing:


----------



## notmyspace (Oct 12, 2006)

I need to tell them to stop using my house as an ad again..sigh


----------



## slickvic277 (Aug 20, 2006)

The planted tanks ARE Amano's tanks I got the books there in.The pictures of them are his also.His planted tanks are works of art,although sometimes there a little sterile looking.Usually there stunning and rival any saltwater set up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> The planted tanks ARE Amano's tanks I got the books there in.The pictures of them are his also.His planted tanks are works of art,although sometimes there a little sterile looking.Usually there stunning and rival any saltwater set up.


So they are claiming someone else's work as their own? If so, that's pretty shady ...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

No, that site is the american branch of his japanese business ... same intials, though they stand for differant things. Kind of like Nintendo US vs Nintendo Japan.


----------

